# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola, soy Javier de México

## javoss

Que tal a todos, espero que estén pasando un lindo día o noche, esta es mi presentación...

_Nombre: JAVIER MANRIQUEZ
Nombre artístico: JAVOSS
Edad: 24
País/ciudad: MÉXICO, EN LA PIEDAD MICHOACÁN.
Ramas preferidas: CARTOMAGIA, MENTALISMO Y MAGIA CALLEJERA.
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: ¿Cúal? ACTUALMENTE NO.
Años practicando magia: 10
Profesional: NO, ME CONSIDERO MAGO DE HOBBIE, PERO CON AMPLIO CONOCIMIENTO Y ALGO DE EXPERIENCIA.
Tipo de público: FAMILIARES, AMIGOS Y PERSONAS QUE ME ENCUENTRO EN LA CALLE, O SEA AL AZAR.
Por qué me gusta la magia: BUENO, LES COMENTO QUE LA MAGIA ME COMENZÓ A GUSTAR DESDE QUE TENÍA 12 AÑOS APROXIMADAMENTE, Y OCURRIÓ CUANDO UN AMIGO DEL TRABAJO DE MI PADRE, FUÉ A CENAR A LA CASA Y ACABANDO LA CENA TOMÓ UN MONDADIENTES O PALILLO Y LO DESAPARECIÓ EN MIS NARICES, DESPUÉS UN SALERO Y LUEGO UN VASO, A MIS PAPÁS LES GUSTÓ, PERO YO... YO QUEDÉ FASCINADO CON TREMENDOS ACTOS JAJA. LE PREGUNTÉ QUE COMO LO HABÍA HECHO Y ME DIJO: "ES SECRETO DE MAGIA, NO PUEDO DECIRTELO" Y PUES ME QUEDÉ ENTRE TRISTE Y SORPRENDIDO. YA CUANDO SE RETIRABA DE LA CASA, SE ACERCÓ Y ME DIJO: "PREPARA CINTA, Y PAPEL BLANCO, YA TE EXPLICARÉ CUANDO TE VUELVA A VER, CÓMO ES QUE LO HICE..." Y BUENOO LO DEMÁS ES HISTORIA..._

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Javoos  :Smile1:

----------


## javoss

Muchas gracias y muy amable Ming... Saludos!

----------

